# Head Tube Size? - DeRosa San Remo



## wbrownie (Apr 29, 2008)

Have an older steel DeRosa San Remo and looking to upgrade fork and bars.

Anyone know the head tube size 1" or 1 1/8"

Thanks.


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

oneinch


----------



## wbrownie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (Aug 28, 2007)

Kellyik is right. All the older De Rosas are oneinchers (hence all the quill stems are oneinchers, too. Go for quill!)


----------

